# WTP Pi Cassette Hub so ein Scheiß maan!!!



## trialer1 (25. März 2006)

sagt ma an was ihr so für erfahrungen mit der WTP Pi Hub habt.. bei mir war sie in 3 monatne 3 mal kaputt.. einmal hat ein sprengring gefehlt und der driver wurde locker, beim 2. is das SB Lager in tausend teile zerfetzt und jez (vorvorgestern) is mir die scheiß achse durchgebrochen.... man was bauen die auch soooo hohle achsen ... scheiß wtp ey  ... was habt ihr so für erfahrungen


----------



## RISE (25. März 2006)

Hohlachsen ansich sind ja stabil, aber wenn man sie so hohl bohrt wie WTP, dann verwundert das nicht. Hab die Odyssey Nabe und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (25. März 2006)

Meine rutscht dauernt durch. Hab schon die Federringe, die die Klinken rausdrücken, durch stärkere ersetzt und dünneres Öl verwendet, nützt aber alles nichts. Werde sie wohl bald zurückschicken.

Beim langsam Drehen des Drivers habe ich gemerkt, dass nicht alle Sperrklinken zur gleichen Zeit einrasten, sondern etwas versetzt eben. Wenn erst ein paar eingerastet sind und ich antrete, rutscht die Nabe vermutlich durch. Ich gehe deshalb mal von einer groben Fertigungsungenauigkeit aus.


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. März 2006)

Das zeigt doch mal wieder das nicht alles von WTP automatisch gut ist. So einen Eindruck bekommt ja manchmal hier oder in anderen Foren.

kann die Proper Cassette empfehlen funktioniert und der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Flatpro (26. März 2006)

welche proper...


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2006)

wohl die alte...

ich empfehle profile, da funzt alles und hÃ¤lt... der preis von knapp 450â¬ ist bei der qualitÃ¤t angemessen!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> Meine rutscht dauernt durch. Hab schon die Federringe, die die Klinken rausdrücken, durch stärkere ersetzt und dünneres Öl verwendet, nützt aber alles nichts. Werde sie wohl bald zurückschicken.
> 
> Beim langsam Drehen des Drivers habe ich gemerkt, dass nicht alle Sperrklinken zur gleichen Zeit einrasten, sondern etwas versetzt eben. Wenn erst ein paar eingerastet sind und ich antrete, rutscht die Nabe vermutlich durch. Ich gehe deshalb mal von einer groben Fertigungsungenauigkeit aus.



Ich habs befürchtet  

Willst du sie nicht direkt zu La Finca schicken 

Jetzt wirds bei mir wohl definitiv die KHE die hat so einen wunderbar sexistischen Namen und sieht dazu noch ganz okay aus


----------



## AerO (26. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirds bei mir wohl definitiv die KHE die hat so einen wunderbar sexistischen Namen und sieht dazu noch ganz okay aus



:kotz: 
warum kotzt der den an?


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs befürchtet
> 
> Willst du sie nicht direkt zu La Finca schicken
> 
> Jetzt wirds bei mir wohl definitiv die KHE die hat so einen wunderbar sexistischen Namen und sieht dazu noch ganz okay aus




und hält noch weniger als die WTP... die studs verbiegen dermaßen schnell... und der driver... naja...


----------



## RISE (26. März 2006)

Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt auch den Grund, wieso WTP schon wieder ne neue Cassette testen, mit den Sperrklingen am Nabenkörper...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

******* die Odyssey mit 10er Driver kostet einen noch mehr 

Weiß jemand wann WTP mit ihrer Nabe fertig sein könnten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (26. März 2006)

ohh wie schlimm, die generix is baugleich zur odyssey. bekommste mit tollem driver für unter 90 steht nur nich odyssey drauf


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ohh wie schlimm, die generix is baugleich zur odyssey. bekommste mit tollem driver für unter 90 steht nur nich odyssey drauf



ja aber nicht zum EK 

Was ist eigentlich mit der Demolution

edit:
okay, ändern gilt nicht


----------



## AerO (26. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Demolition



hab aber noch keinen mit fahren sehen bzw nichts über sie gehört.
als gäbe es sie garnicht..
EDIT: jaja, ändern gilt nicht.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> hab aber noch keinen mit fahren sehen bzw nichts über sie gehört.
> als gäbe es sie garnicht..



Ich meine Demolition gilt ja nicht grade als die beliebteste Firma. Ich hab mich verschrieben so spurlos sind fast 10 Jahre Englisch auch nicht an mir  vorübergegangen.


----------



## RISE (26. März 2006)

Über die Demolition kannst du sicherlich bei bikeguide mehr erfahren, ich persönlich kenne niemanden der sie fährt, noch hab ich was über sie gelesen.
Ich fahre Sattelstütze und Reifen von Demolition und bin mit beidem zufrieden.
Halten wir mal fest: Odyssey hat Konusprobleme, WTP rutscht durch, bei Proper sind die Driver reihenweise draufgegangen, Macneil hat auch Probleme mit einem Teil, welches aber kostenlos ersetzt wird,über die Demolition weiß keiner was, Profile ist teuer und scheinbar ganz gut...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Demolition kannst du sicherlich bei bikeguide mehr erfahren, ich persönlich kenne niemanden der sie fährt, noch hab ich was über sie gelesen.
> Ich fahre Sattelstütze und Reifen von Demolition und bin mit beidem zufrieden.
> Halten wir mal fest: Odyssey hat Konusprobleme, WTP rutscht durch, bei Proper sind die Driver reihenweise draufgegangen, Macneil hat auch Probleme mit einem Teil, welches aber kostenlos ersetzt wird,über die Demolition weiß keiner was, Profile ist teuer und scheinbar ganz gut...



mit anderen Worten man sollte garnichts fahren 

Mist Profile kann ich mir wohl kaum leisten. obwohl 250 im VK geht vielleicht doch wenn ich nen schönen Kurs bekomme. Aber ich finde es erschreckend dass die BMX Firmen es nicht gebacken bekommen haltbare Naben zu bauen. Entweder Speerklinken oder Driver es gibt immer mit irgendwas Probleme.

Ich ruf morgen mal bei La Finca und und frag wie es mit der neuen WTP aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (26. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde es erschreckend dass die BMX Firmen es nicht gebacken bekommen haltbare Naben zu bauen



nunja, also pauschalisieren würde ich das nicht. ich hatte mit meiner hazard und nem 10t ody driver keine probleme, nichts durchgerutscht kein problem mit den konen. andere kotzen voll über das ding ab. 
profile is eh mist.
primo mix gibts ja auch noch, die soll recht ordentlich sein. 
die neuen shadow sind optisch auch sehr lecker geraten, über technik weiß ich nichts.
ähm..mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, also pauschalisieren würde ich das nicht. ich hatte mit meiner hazard und nem 10t ody driver keine probleme, nichts durchgerutscht kein problem mit den konen. andere kotzen voll über das ding ab.
> profile is eh mist.
> primo mix gibts ja auch noch, die soll recht ordentlich sein.
> die neuen shadow sind optisch auch sehr lecker geraten, über technik weiß ich nichts.
> ähm..mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle jetzt auch nicht ein.



also die Shadow ist soweit ich das sehe identisch vom Aufbau her mit der neuen WTP 

ich hab keinen Plan was ich nehmen soll


----------



## AerO (26. März 2006)

ich red nicht von dem prototypen mit dem q-lite driversystem, sondern von den stinknormalen naben.


----------



## RISE (26. März 2006)

Shadow soll laut ersten Bikeguide Erfahrungen sehr gut sein, primo Mix ebenfalls, die fährt auch der Kater. Von Hoffman Bikes gibts auch eine, ebenso bringt Sputnic demnächst eine raus.
Ansonsten kann man schlecht sagen, dass es total miese Naben gibt. 
Wenn man mal guckt, wieviele Leute zB die Ody und die profile fahren, sind da verhältnissmäßig wenig kaputte dabei.
Ansonsten stimme ich Aero zu, ich hab mit meiner Ody keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. März 2006)

Ich hab grade mit Marc geredet wie es aussieht wurden bis Februar Pis mit fehlerhaften Drivern ausgeliefert. 

Das wurde dann aber behoben also hat Raddon noch von mir eine der letzten mit fehlerhaften Driver ausgliefert bekommen.

Fehlerhafte Driver werden übrigens problemslos umgetauscht.


----------



## billi (27. März 2006)

chris king giebts auch noch , die sind allerdings aus alu , würde ich also nur ohne pegs fahren 
und sind bestimmt auch die teuersten , immerhin kosten die bei hibike 580 euro für hinten und 200 euro für vorne


----------



## AerO (27. März 2006)

ja, und?


----------



## evil_rider (28. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> profile is eh mist.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (28. März 2006)

Ich kann die Generix nur jedem empfehlen, da es fÃ¼r 80â¬ ne super Nabe ist, die genau so funktioniert/aufgebaut und auch hergestellt wird wie die Odyssey.. BloÃ, dass die Generix viel billiger ist und es ein 9T driver dazugibt.
Ich fahre die Generix mit dem dazugehÃ¶rigem Driver, und ner Titanachse seit.. Ã¶hm ich glaube jetzt 5 Monaten und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Profile ist gut, hÃ¤lt, leicht und schick aber ich finde 400 euro zuviel !


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2006)

dei generix wiegt aber trotzdem 550 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (28. März 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> Meine rutscht dauernt durch. Hab schon die Federringe, die die Klinken rausdrücken, durch stärkere ersetzt und dünneres Öl verwendet, nützt aber alles nichts. Werde sie wohl bald zurückschicken.
> 
> Beim langsam Drehen des Drivers habe ich gemerkt, dass nicht alle Sperrklinken zur gleichen Zeit einrasten, sondern etwas versetzt eben. Wenn erst ein paar eingerastet sind und ich antrete, rutscht die Nabe vermutlich durch. Ich gehe deshalb mal von einer groben Fertigungsungenauigkeit aus.


meinst du die odyssey? wenn ja, beim driver den roten gummiring rausmachen!


----------



## Flatpro (29. März 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du die odyssey? wenn ja, beim driver den roten gummiring rausmachen!


ist in dir alle doofheit der welt vereint?
wie heisst denn bitte der thread?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ist in dir alle doofheit der welt vereint?
> wie heisst denn bitte der thread?



Im Übrigen ist das Problem schon lange geklärt


----------



## terrible-one (30. März 2006)

ähm mal ne frage, was haltet ihr von der der neuen proper aus 8000er CroMo?
weil 380gr verleiten


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dei generix wiegt aber trotzdem 550 g




die profile mini wiegt OHNE titanachse und 14mm studs 440g... 

mit weniger als die magnati von proper!  

meine wiegt 400g... ohne titanachse!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (31. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dei generix wiegt aber trotzdem 550 g


Deshalb ja auch ne Titanachse


----------



## Berti (31. März 2006)

Sagt mal Kerle, ich las hier eben, dass man bei ner Alunabe nicht unbedingt Pegs fahren sollte... Macht es meiner NPJ Cassettennabe was aus, wenn ich da'n peg ranbrenn? Dürfte sie doch eigentlich aushalten...mh?

Gruß


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. März 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Kerle, ich las hier eben, dass man bei ner Alunabe nicht unbedingt Pegs fahren sollte... Macht es meiner NPJ Cassettennabe was aus, wenn ich da'n peg ranbrenn? Dürfte sie doch eigentlich aushalten...mh?
> 
> Gruß



Äh Berti die Körper sind alle aus Alu ich kenne keine Nabe die Chromo Körper hat außer denen für 74 Cent von meinem lokalen Großhändler. Wenn es die 14mm Nabe ist wovon ich ausgehe dann geht das natürlich. Die Proper hat eine Achse und einem Driver aus ner Chromo Legierung das Gehäuse ist natürlich aus Alu wie bei der NPJ

Frage ist eher ob es an nem MTB Sinn macht aber die musst du selbst beantworten 

Das mit meinem Helm nehm ich dir übel, Berti


----------



## Berti (31. März 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Äh Berti die Körper sind alle aus Alu ich kenne keine Nabe die Chromo Körper hat außer denen für 74 Cent von meinem lokalen Großhändler. Wenn es die 14mm Nabe ist wovon ich ausgehe dann geht das natürlich. Die Proper hat eine Achse und einem Driver aus ner Chromo Legierung das Gehäuse ist natürlich aus Alu wie bei der NPJ
> 
> Frage ist eher ob es an nem MTB Sinn macht aber die musst du selbst beantworten
> 
> Das mit meinem Helm nehm ich dir übel, Berti



Nunja, ich betrachte mein rad nicht mehr als mtb... zwar auch nicht als bmx, aber dafür als cruiser. wenn da ne Federgabel drin wär und vielleicht noch der fr200, dann vielleicht, aber so nich

mh, stimmt auch wieder, dass die Körper nicht aus CrMo sind... verdammt, hätt ich mein Hirn mal angestrengt... Ist ne 10mm-Achse mit 14mm Adaptern zum Aufschrauben, der Evil kann dir da sicher auch ne Menge drüber erzählen und so

Bezüglich dem Helm: selber schuld, was kaufste auch sowat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (1. April 2006)

cruiser... *pffft* dann darf da nur ne 110er nabe rein und ne starrgabel und discbrake is auch passe...


----------



## Berti (1. April 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> cruiser... *pffft* dann darf da nur ne 110er nabe rein und ne starrgabel und discbrake is auch passe...



110er NPJ-Nabe, GACK Cruisergabel und hinten V-Brake du Trantüte.
Zu sehn als beta in meiner Galerie


----------



## evil_rider (1. April 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> 110er NPJ-Nabe, GACK Cruisergabel und hinten V-Brake du Trantüte.
> Zu sehn als beta in meiner Galerie




als wenn, ich mir hier immer gleich die gallerien angucken würde... X-D


----------



## Berti (1. April 2006)

Die Grundlage des erfolgreichen Motzens ist in dem Fall nichts anderes als Wissen.
Und das kann man sich durch einen Klick aneignen

Außerdem dürftest du selbst wissen, dass du mir ne 110er Nabe verkauft hast


----------



## evil_rider (1. April 2006)

das ist 2? jahre her....


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. April 2006)

Leute nicht nörgeln

BErti ich würde mir wenn du wieder Geld hast ne Hazard bzw. Generix kaufen und da das Peg dranbauen denn 10mm hinten und nen Peg hält auf Dauer nicht und falls du mal auf BMX umsteigen solltest hast du ne gute Basis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

